# been keeping busy with this



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 24, 2014)

I was commissioned to build a table last fall for a customer. I milled the logs, dried the lumber (took forever with our super cold winter) and now I am building the table. Actually there are 2 of them. I am keeping one of them for myself. The commission piece is the curly walnut. Mine will be the elm walnut combo (spalted elm is also being used on this one)

They are being built in the craftsman style with a drawer on each end. The final dimensions will be 84 long 42 wide and 31 tall. Kinda big for the average table. The pix below are one set of legs from each table I am working on. I have turned so much in the last few years I almost forgot how to build furniture! Lol! I'm loving it actually getting back to my roots is somewhat soothing. The time flies when I am in the shop these days!

Thanks for looking. 

Greg

Reactions: Like 12 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 24, 2014)

Greg is all that moritse and tennon? Looks great so far.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 24, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Greg is all that moritse and tennon? Looks great so far.
> 
> Ray


Yes sir the mortise were cut with a machine the tenons were cut by hand. The walnut inlay into the elm legs were cut on the table saw.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 24, 2014)

VERY nice!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice work Greg !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 24, 2014)

Looking good Greg! Did your customer dictate the design, or did they let you come up with it? I know what your saying about going back to flatwork after turning, I try to give myself a flatwork project from time to time for just that reason, to keep the rust off


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 24, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Looking good Greg! Did your customer dictate the design, or did they let you come up with it? I know what your saying about going back to flatwork after turning, I try to give myself a flatwork project from time to time for just that reason, to keep the rust off


It is a hybrid of sorts. People often come to me looking for a copy of something in a magazine. I tell people that I don't like to copy someone's work exactly so we have to change things if they want me to do it. In this case we lengthened it by over a foot. Added drawers. Altered the leg design a tad. And replaced some adornments with scaled down replicas of some similar architecture to match their craftsman style bungalow home. I did all the sketches and alterations then submitted it for approval which they accepted on my first try 

The hope is to be able to seat 8 comfortably and in a pinch 2 little ones in addition to 8 adults.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 24, 2014)

Those are whoppers, guess you will have to flatten the tops by hand?


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 24, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Those are whoppers, guess you will have to flatten the tops by hand?


I have a 22" & 36" drum sanders I am thinking of doing it in halves then one final glue up to make or whole. My other option is to take it out to a cabinet shop I know and put it thru their 45" belt sander as one piece. Haven't decided yet


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 25, 2014)

Looking good Greg. It's nice to see something other than turned works of art. This is going to spectacular.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## figuresofwood (Mar 26, 2014)

You don't see elm used much, it's beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 26, 2014)

figuresofwood said:


> You don't see elm used much, it's beautiful!


I don't think that elm and I will be friends after tonight. It was giving me fits all night. What should have been an hour or two of making 2 tenons and 2 mortise took almost 4 hours and I didn't even get the second mortise done!!

Tomorrow I will have to bring power tools into the mix. I am gonna hog out most of the mortis with a forstner bit. With a little luck I will be able to assemble the legs on the elm table tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## figuresofwood (Mar 27, 2014)

Yikes. I guess at least it looks nice, The wood and your craftsmanship.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 27, 2014)

The elm is beautiful though and worth the trouble imo. Not something you see everyday either.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 2, 2014)

I have new pix of the progress we have make so far. @Tick2099 has been my wing man on this one. I am glad to have the second set of hands. I fubared the elm base real bad and dropped one of the leg assemblies trying to do a glue up alone. I broke my new square and 2 of the vertical slats in one foul swoop. 
The kiddos asked me "what happened??" 
I said "what do you mean?" 
They replied "we heard a crash/bang then a long line of cuss words we figured it was bad and didn't want to bother you" LOL 
To which I said "that was probably a good idea"

Thank God the glue up on the walnut table went much smoother!

We glued the walnut top last night and now the only things left to do is sand/attach the top, make and install some adornments that will match the customers home, then apply the finish!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tick2099 (Apr 3, 2014)

Man, when we cut that elm I was I awe. Purple. Yellow. Black. Gorgeous. I bought the majority of the log. I had to have it. 4 sets of book matched 10"x 8' 4/4 boards.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 5, 2014)

More progress on the table today. Got the top smoothed out and a coat of tung oil on it. Between hand planing and sanding my arms are shot to say the least!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 6, 2014)

Only a few coats of polyurethane separate me and the finish line on the walnut table. Should be done by wed or Thurs at the latest.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 6, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL wood and very nice use of it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 6, 2014)

Beautiful table! those corbels add a nice touch...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 7, 2014)

VERY nice tables! I really like them! I especially like how that curl just popped once you got some finish on it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey Everyone I am on the final stretch now just one or 2 coats of polly yet to go. I didn't take any pix because there isn't much visual difference between the 1st coat of poly and the tung oil from before. The only significant development is that I just got confirmation that I will be building 2 night stands from the remaining material and the rest will be up for grabs. The owner doesn't want the lumber and said he would like to sell it. I will be taking first dibs of the pile but will only be after some Qsawn boards that @Fret440 will turn into a 5 string bass for me. The rest will be for sale. There will be roughly 200-300 BF available in a mixture of 4/4 and 8/4.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fret440 (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 9, 2014)

Fret440 said:


>


I have had permission since the beginning to set the qsawn stuff to the side. The deal was that I only got to have it if there was enough other stuff to build the projects he wanted. I thing there is 20-30 BF set to the side that will be coming your way Jacob. There is one 8/4 piece and the rest is 4/4.


----------



## Fret440 (Apr 9, 2014)

20-30 bf is much more than I need to create a few guit-fiddles! 3-4bf will yeild a couple if I cut right.

I think I could start working pieces by the end of May. The bass is more important, yes?

Jacob


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 9, 2014)

They are about equal from a priority standpoint. The bass will have more frills by the time we are done. The ash one will be much more plain as I fully expect the kiddo to bang it up as time goes on. What ever isn't used in my instruments will be yours to keep if you want??


----------



## Fret440 (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm looking forward to it. I hope to finish up Woodintyuu's build soon and get started on yours and that contest winner. (Looks like both are walnut!)

Jacob


----------



## frankp (Apr 16, 2014)

That's a beautiful table. Well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 16, 2014)

I had someone come in an take the final pix of the table and delivery in the home of my customer here is the link she set up for me to view the pix at. http://photo.walgreens.com/walgreen...668307/cobrandOid=1009/otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink. I have yet to down load the pix and save them.

My customer also inquired about some book shelves in addition to the night stands so this build may be going on for a while yet. I will keep you all posted and share pix as I have them. Thank you every one for the comments and kudos as this project has progressed. There will be no progress for at least a few weeks i need to scratch the itch to turn some wood for a bit before I get back at it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Fret440 (Apr 16, 2014)

Looks great in the room!

Jacob

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 16, 2014)

Very cool slide show. Great looking in that house, it fits well with the rest of the wood work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 16, 2014)

Wow! That came out sweet! Very nice. I love the color too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 16, 2014)

Greg Beautiful workmanship and table. BUT wow-that was some nice wood!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 16, 2014)

Looks great Greg!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 16, 2014)

WOW That is really nice Greg. I can fully understand why the customer is inquiring about more work. A job well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 16, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> Very cool slide show. Great looking in that house, it fits well with the rest of the wood work.


The cornices on the table are scaled down versions of the ones on their wall. I modified them slightly to eliminate a sharp edge that could gouge a knee when sliding in for dinner. Other than that they are exact replicas scaled down to 75 percent of the wall ones. The goal was to build the table to match the room. I'm glad it came out as well as it did thanks for all the kudos everyone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 16, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Greg Beautiful workmanship and table. BUT wow-that was some nice wood!!!!!!!!!!


When I first met this guy he was trying to recover the 4000 he was going to spend to remove the tree. After we got past the "your not sitting on gold" part he decided to have me saw the logs for him and to build this stuff. Now I almost wish I would have given up the gold reserved!


----------



## brown down (Apr 19, 2014)

fantastic work greg that curl is insane

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

